# MISSING, feared stolen - doberman bitch



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dear all,

A friend of mine is extremely worried about her nine year old Doberman bitch called Stella, who went missing from their home in Church Lawton, south Cheshire (near Alsager) on Tuesday 15th October.

She is black and tan, spayed, and with a docked tail. She was wearing a collar and tag, and is microchipped. There are patches of thinned hair on her sides, and one of her upper canines is chipped. She is too old for breeding, no use for guarding, and the best place for her is back home where she belongs.

If anyone has come across a dog matching this description, please contact the owner on:

01270 874023 or 07786 244965.

Please note the owner is offering a substantial reward for her return, or information leading to her return.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

get the owner to post her on dog lost DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

really hope she's found soon


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I think she has posted on the lost dogs forums, but thanks. 

I didn't realise someone else has posted on this forum about her dog too, so apologies for the double post!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Has she posted on facebook a lot of pets have been reunited with owners after being shared on FB


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

yeah, there's a whole group and I think she has posted in numerous forums and missing dog websites. I just thought I'd post it here too, just in case, though I didn't realise someone else had done it already!


----------

